# February 2017 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

February 2017

1. Snow in August (DTB) as of 2/1/17 on page 90
2. In the Time of the Butterflies (audiobook) began 2/1/17, completed 2/14/17, 352 pages read
3. A Dog's Purpose (audiobook) began 2/15/17, completed 2/20/17, 333 pages read
4. The Weight of Blood (audiobook) began 2/20/17, as of 2/28/17 on page 126

February 2017 Pages Read:  811
February 2017 Books Read:  2
2017 Pages Read:  2496
2017 Books Read:  7


----------

